# Gaggia Baby Dose - no lights or power to pump but elements heat up



## lugless (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi,

I am have a second hand Gaggia Baby Dose and have been trying to get it running for a while now.

Cleaned lines, split boiler and cleaned, cleaned solenoid. I have applied power directly to pump and pump runs.

The problem is when I turn on the unit there are no lights or power to pump but the elements heat up. Can anyone suggest what the problem might be ? Ribbon cable only fits one way so cannot be wrong way round.

Any help appreciated, the machine looks to be in great condition it just still does not work after many hours of fiddling with it.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

So there is power getting through to certain parts.... have you checked for any bent pins at both ends of the ribbon/connectors, possible they have been bent at some time? Or if your machine has been a bit leaky (split water pipes) the board next to the boiler can get damaged by the damp, the soldered joints can deteriorate.

What model baby is it? The earlier plastic cased one or the later stainless?


----------



## lugless (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, all appears to be in very good condition, frustratingly. It is the earlier plastic cased Gaggia Baby D. I bought it as not working and I am starting to wonder if a previous owner may have reconnected some wiring the wrong way around. My carefully taken pictures would then ensure that I put it back wrong too









Rightly or wrongly I have discounted the thermal fuse as the boiler is heating up. If anyone has any pictures/wiring diagrams of the front control panel wiring or the internal motherboard that may help to verify they are wired up correctly. The ribbons on this model will only fit one way so they must be right.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

If thermal fuse was gone i would imagine the whole machine would be dead with no power anywhere?

From memory I'm sure the connecting blocks on the board are all slightly different from each other so can only fit in their relevant holes as it were. I have pics of the wiring. It may be easier if you let me have your email address via pm don't post it on here. I will then send you pics of what I have got.

What part of the country are you in by the way?


----------

